# Wisc. AMT FT



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

any news from the derby?


----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

That would be my question as well. The weather picture does not sound good. I heard of tornado warnings for Sheboygan County on the radio an hour ago. Horicon has to be in that same weather pattern.


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

Open finished up the land marks with call backs pending. Nice indented triple with out of order flyer and a heavy cross wind. Both retired guns took their toll. Expecting a 50% or greater drop...only saw 1-2 perfect jobs for the dogs I saw ran...excellent test that no pro went to school on.

Derby was called in the 4th for heavy weather warning. Not sure if they started the 4th


----------



## Bill Benson (Feb 29, 2008)

Derby Results:
1st--Breeze/Bill Tidd
2nd--Cameron/Paul Sletten
3rd--Diesel/Rory Horneck
4th--Haley/Rod Pfaf

Open:
26 called back to land blind:
1,2,3,4,5,7,8,9,16,20,21,23,25,28,29,32,34,35,36,37,38,39,49,51,54,60


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

Amatuer land was triple with wipeout flyer and under the arch retired gun. Handlers opted to pick up stand out long gun before going for under the arch with mixed results. 48 dogs entered and 25 called to land blind (big crosswind) and 15 to water blind tomorrow at 8am

AMT 3rd: Boo, Spot,Clyde, Twister, April, Jet, Sky, Genet, Shock, Kicker, Feather, Mercy, Dusty, Star, Desi


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

Open 2nd dropped three dogs...double land cross wind blind...

Open 4th was poison bird crosswind blind dropped 8 dogs 7, 20, 28, 34-35, 49, 54 & 60

Open 4th: Tiger, Weezer, Sky, Moses, Kicker, Buster, Boo, Sally, Digger, Jet, Roxie, Betsy, Jazzy, Rosie 

Heard it was a big quad with double retired on new property


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Wayne Curtis, FoxHollow and Moses! 
A very good Frist Place. Congratulations to Bill and Judy as well.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A Huge Congratulations To Moses, Bill And Mrs. Judy, And Wayne/team Fox Hollow!!!!


----------



## Mollet - Labs (Aug 4, 2006)

Congratulations Fox Hollow Kennels ! 1st Place Open win.


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Derby Results:
1st--Breeze/Bill Tidd
2nd--Cameron/Paul Sletten
3rd--Diesel/Rory Horneck
4th--Haley/Rod Pfaf


Big Congrats to Bill and family for getting 1st in the Derby!!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats to Moses on the open win!  Does anyone have the rest of the placements?


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Golden cheerleaders get your poms poms out!

A big congrats to Chris Van Eimeren and Clyde for the Amateur 4th!!! This is Clyde's first All Age placement!!!


----------



## duck duster (Oct 4, 2009)

Way to go Chris. Guess that answers my email.

Steve


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Creek Retrievers said:


> Golden cheerleaders get your poms poms out!
> 
> A big congrats to Chris Van Eimeren and Clyde for the Amateur 4th!!! This is Clyde's first All Age placement!!!


Completely Amateur Trained and Handled AND he doesn't put his letters after his name but he is a Master Hunter.......

Congrats partner not bad for a mail order 7 week old puppy


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks all.sure am glad i got the WIZARD on my side thanks for all the help bud.40yrs experience in the corner does help!P.S.thats him in the pic during the off season .Playtime>>>>>>


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

vanman said:


> thanks all.sure am glad i got the WIZARD on my side thanks for all the help bud.40yrs experience in the corner does help!P.S.thats him in the pic during the off season .Playtime>>>>>>


Chris, Clyde has to be something special. When was the last time Earl took a Golden to the line in a licensed field trial?


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Wayne and Mosses


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Creek Retrievers said:


> Golden cheerleaders get your poms poms out!
> 
> A big congrats to Chris Van Eimeren and Clyde for the Amateur 4th!!! This is Clyde's first All Age placement!!!


Congratulations, Chris!!!!!

Nice job (to nobody's surprise). ;-)

JS


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations to Chris and Clyde!

Colleen and Jim


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Creek Retrievers said:


> Chris, Clyde has to be something special. When was the last time Earl took a Golden to the line in a licensed field trial?


I think Chris took the dog to line......... and I'm not sure he's going to let Earl put his hand over the dog's head.... might not get him back. Clyde is a VERY nice dog.


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

JusticeDog said:


> I think Chris took the dog to line......... and I'm not sure he's going to let Earl put his hand over the dog's head.... might not get him back. Clyde is a VERY nice dog.


I stand corrected, Chris ran Clyde in both stakes!


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Maybe it will accept it this time. Chris ran Clyde in the Open too, excellent marks, fell asleep at the switch on the second land blind. It didn't happen again at the Amat. Chris watches me very "closely" when I am around Clyde and has caught me putting him in my truck on more then one occasion. He is one of the nicest "Water" Goldens running the Midwest Circuit that I have seen in a number of years. Not bad for a HRC/AKC Hunt Test guy.
Anytime you can run with the "big guys" in this neck of the woods it is good.

AND yes it has been many years since I have run a Golden in a Licensed trial my daughter had one in the early 1990's . The other was Shotzy and we won a Amateur on the same grounds at WisAmat in 1986.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Criquetpas said:


> Chris watches me very "closely" when I am around Clyde and has caught me putting him in my truck on more then one occasion.


 

 I knew it!!!!!


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Earl can have the keys anytime he wants.(just to run him in trials though).one time i went home from training and there was a black dog in Clydes hole.couldnt figure it out.now i know.


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations Chris and Clyde! 

Way to go! 

Couldn't happen to nicer guy and "one super golden!" 

The CC Team rocks! (Chris and Clyde team)

Michelle & Dixie & Finn


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Congratulations to Chris and Clyde!
Earl, I remember Shotzy and your appreciation of good Goldens.


----------

